# How many carbs post-workout?



## richirich0417 (Nov 6, 2004)

How many carbs should be comsumed in a post workout meal? My current protein shake only has about 5 grams of carbs. So how many do i need, and what is a good source of post workout carbs?


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 6, 2004)

Good source is Dextrose or Oats.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 6, 2004)

You should post the question in the diet section with a lot more info like current weight, body fat, goals, etc. You need to focus on your whole diet, not just the post-workout shake.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 13, 2004)

I can't put my hands on the article, but I read somewhere a year ago from a source I trust( it may have been Chris Aceto) that a good rule of thumb is .4 to.7 grams per pound of bodyweight in carbs, within 90 minutes of finishing the workout, the sooner, the better.

So for a 200 pounder, this would be 80 to 140 grams. I think the lower end would more apply to endomorphs or when one is "cutting" or in a pre contest mode.

Simple carbs are fine, especially for those who are more ectomorphic. Examples would be fruit, bread products( including white breads such as bagels), fruit juice and yes, a creatine and dextrose mix. Complex carbs are also good, but should not be the sole contributor of carbs because they take longer to get in the bloodstream and you need the carbs fast to combat catabolism.


----------

